# Ask ANX1 anything



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

*...........*

.......................................................


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello ANX1.

Is Miss Persian your kitty or does she belong to someone else? And (silly question) is she a Persian?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

What subjects do you have above average knowledge or expertise in? 

And how did each of those came to be? (no need to answer if those are too much trouble to answer or personal to reveal  )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Long term goals?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Would you rather go on a trip to the mountains or somewhere tropical? 
Do you keep a journal?
What happens if I ask you an unreasonable question?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

do you prefer watching movies or tv shows?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

What do you think of The Prodigy tunes and attitude ?

Have you ever posted on my game (10 movies . . . ) ? (just 4 Fun)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi,

1. How do you feel thus far about Donald Trump's work in office?

2. Are you pro life or pro choice?

3. Did you enjoy your childhood? 

4. What are you good at?

(Within reason i hope)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If you could have a two-hour meet-and-greet/one-on-one chat with any real-life living person in the world, who would it be?

Have you ever posted a picture here? If so, what's the link? If not, why not?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Where were your parents born? Do you live alone or with your parents? Are you working now?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Where'd your avatar go?

And why are you so nice? :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Would like to set a world record.


Explain opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> What would you like to know?


record in what lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Like Burt Munro.


You ride motorcycles? :O:O:O


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

I like this type of post, I had one I started awhile ago and when I came back I tried to get it going again, not much success though.

Favorite movie or genre of movies?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

What is your favorite car you DON'T own?

What is your favorite car you DO own?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> No.  :grin2:


Hmm


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

what kind of SA do you have? is it mild or severe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Screw all these boring questions, where is the body dammit?!


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> You have me on a good day.  :grin2:
> 
> When I'm bad, I'm very bad.   :grin2: :lol


 You're adorable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you get a thrill that over 30 posters a day get a little mention notification from you?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

How are you so awesome?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why so much secrecy?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

:lol this is like a celebrity AMA and his PR team is deleting all of his posts and scolding him for starting this thread.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was wondering why I couldnt see their answers.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

- Why are you so amazing?

- Do you have cats? How many?

- Do you have any other pets?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The end.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to revive this reddit thread I suppose. :lol


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/55hzpf


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The end. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Might be time to just lock this thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Might be time to just lock this thread.


He thinks that is a car key. :sus  :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ask Anx1 anything*

Ask me anything within reason or that I'm comfortable in answering.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

From previous thread.



tehuti88 said:


> Hello ANX1.
> 
> Is Miss Persian your kitty or does she belong to someone else? And (silly question) is she a Persian?


Neighbours cat.

As far as I know, Persian breed.



komorikun said:


> Cool.


Glad you like it.



Blue Dino said:


> What subjects do you have above average knowledge or expertise in?
> 
> And how did each of those came to be? (no need to answer if those are too much trouble to answer or personal to reveal )


Design mainly.

All are related to each other.

But I self teach myself, so know more in other area's.



Kevin001 said:


> Long term goals?


Would like to set a world record.



Lohikaarme said:


> Would you rather go on a trip to the mountains or somewhere tropical?
> Do you keep a journal?
> What happens if I ask you an unreasonable question?


I already live tropical and there are mountains.

No journal.

There will be trouble, hehehehe.



mt moyt said:


> do you prefer watching movies or tv shows?


Both.



spitfire444 said:


> What do you think of The Prodigy tunes and attitude ?
> 
> Have you ever posted on my game (10 movies . . . ) ? (just 4 Fun)


Good band me thinks.

Haven't, sorry.



cinto said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. How do you feel thus far about Donald Trump's work in office?
> 
> ...


I don't follow US politics much.

Not sure.

I guess so, good and bad.

I would think posting. :sus :grin2:



Just Lurking said:


> If you could have a two-hour meet-and-greet/one-on-one chat with any real-life living person in the world, who would it be?
> 
> Have you ever posted a picture here? If so, what's the link? If not, why not?


Not sure.

No. I learnt never to post photo's online after being bullied.



komorikun said:


> Where were your parents born? Do you live alone or with your parents? Are you working now?


Downunder.

Alone at the moment.

Looking after a sick loved one.



TheWelshOne said:


> Where'd your avatar go?
> 
> And why are you so nice?


I change it sometimes.

Not sure.



Kevin001 said:


> Explain opcorn





Kevin001 said:


> record in what lol





Kevin001 said:


> You ride motorcycles?


No.



inept artist said:


> I like this type of post, I had one I started awhile ago and when I came back I tried to get it going again, not much success though.
> 
> Favorite movie or genre of movies?


I guess romantic comedies. But I like others as well.



A Void Ant said:


> What is your favorite car you DON'T own?
> 
> What is your favorite car you DO own?


Nissan Skyline GTS-R.

Nissan Skyline GTS-T.



Kevin001 said:


> Hmm


Answered above.



mt moyt said:


> what kind of SA do you have? is it mild or severe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just SA that I know of. Depends, I'm ok in small groups sometimes, but large groups I avoid.



naes said:


> Screw all these boring questions, where is the body dammit?!


Don't know.



TheWelshOne said:


> You're adorable.


Why thank you kind lady.



Kevin001 said:


> What do you do for a living?


Look after sick loved one.



komorikun said:


> Do you get a thrill that over 30 posters a day get a little mention notification from you?


I get thrilled that I quote your post correctly this time.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> How are you so awesome?


Not sure, as I thought you were awesome.



komorikun said:


> Why so much secrecy?


I learnt not to share much online, as does come back on a person in terms of being used for bullying.



Blue Dino said:


> this is like a celebrity AMA and his PR team is deleting all of his posts and scolding him for starting this thread.


I was weary of why she asked me to start this thread. Basically her intentions. With being bullied in the past on here, hopefully you can understand why I'm being cautious.



greentea33 said:


> I was wondering why I couldnt see their answers.


Retyped them for you. 



geraltofrivia said:


> - Why are you so amazing?
> 
> - Do you have cats? How many?
> 
> ...


Not as amazing as you.

No.

No.

Note to everyone. I have removed smiles, as it won't let me post.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

What would you do if you woke up and your arms and legs were swapped around?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

3stacks said:


> What would you do if you woke up and your arms and legs were swapped around?


That I was a push me, pull you.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> That I was a push me, pull you.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

3stacks said:


> :laugh::laugh:


Been reading too many kids books when younger.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Why are you so nice to complete strangers?!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

chrissyq3838 said:


> Why are you so nice to complete strangers?!


Probably because my mum brought me up that way.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> Probably because my mum brought me up that way.


You are so nice and kind. I hope I can hug you someday. :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

How many sandwiches can you eat in a day?
Where all those questions came from? :O other threads?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> You are so nice and kind. I hope I can hug you someday. :laugh:


Remember to bring the sandwiches.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> Remember to bring the sandwiches.


Sandwiches? As in you want me bring someone else with me for the hugging, lol, so we'd sandwich you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> How many sandwiches can you eat in a day?
> Where all those questions came from? :O other threads?


Usually one will do for now. 

The first thread on this subject. It said after certain amount of days I can't post anymore, so cut and pasted into this thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> Sandwiches? As in you want me bring someone else with me for the hugging, lol, so we'd sandwich you?


To keep me still long enough for a hug. 

Worked for my mum.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> To keep me still long enough for a hug.
> 
> Worked for my mum.


What kind of sandwich would you like?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> What kind of sandwich would you like?


Surprise me.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> Surprise me.


Do you have any allergies, lol? :nerd:


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Who is Anx1? I have no idea? Name asl?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you white or Asian?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Not sure, as I thought you were awesome.


Oh stop it you!!!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> Do you have any allergies, lol? :nerd:


Not that I know of.



chrissyq3838 said:


> Who is Anx1? I have no idea? Name asl?


Anxious one.



komorikun said:


> Are you white or Asian?


Look european.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh stop it you!!!


:grin2:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do you always or did you always had a cat as your avatar?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Why do you always or did you always had a cat as your avatar?


Love cats.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> Love cats.


They are the best. I wish my house was crawling with cats just traipsing and lounging around.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> They are the best. I wish my house was crawling with cats just traipsing and lounging around.


Had many of them when younger. Feeding time was very interesting. :lol

Now only have miss persian, which at times can be stroppy. Her female owner calls her fluffy bottom and princess. She seems so human like in her responses.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you have a boat?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> Had many of them when younger. Feeding time was very interesting. :lol
> 
> Now only have miss persian, which at times can be stroppy. Her female owner calls her fluffy bottom and princess. She seems so human like in her responses.


She must have been so adorable. You are so lucky to have been graced by her presence. :laugh:


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

U wan do sum sex?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> Do you have a boat?


I used to sail yachts (biggest was a 22 foot racing yacht) drive motor boats before I drove cars.



Mabel Pines said:


> She must have been so adorable. You are so lucky to have been graced by her presence. :laugh:


She is great company, like one of the girls so to speak. Sometimes she would walk up to a wall, rock or similar and lean against it. Then give that what is up look.



CloudChaser said:


> U wan do sum sex?


Would like to make love with a woman I love.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> Do you have a boat?


Do you know what rhymes with that, lol? Nope does.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> Do you know what rhymes with that, lol? Nope does.


I did have a few boats when younger.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> What country do you reside in?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> I did have a few boats when younger.


Were you pretty well-off back then? And when was this, if I may ask?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> Were you pretty well-off back then? And when was this, if I may ask?


No, I helped out in a boat yard and found some boats on the cheap.

When I was in my teens.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> No, I helped out in a boat yard and found some boats on the cheap.
> 
> When I was in my teens.


If I may ask, are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> If I may ask, are you a guy or a girl?


You may. I'm a guy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you ever met Gin Wigmore? She's from New Zealand too!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> Have you ever met Gin Wigmore? She's from New Zealand too!


No, but have met some NZ celebrities.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

What car or cars do you currently drive and own?



Mabel Pines said:


> Do you know what rhymes with that, lol? Nope does.


:lol that is so dope.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Pull up or jumpshot?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> What car or cars do you currently drive and own?
> 
> :lol that is so dope.


See first post.



karenw said:


> haha, oops back on topic.
> 
> whats your favourite meal?


Sandwiches. 



impedido10 said:


> Pull up or jumpshot?


Used to be a shooting guard, so pull up or drive to basket.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> See first post.
> 
> Sandwiches.
> 
> Used to be a shooting guard, so pull up or drive to basket.


Funny I play more of every position, Im used to playing center too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

impedido10 said:


> Funny I play more of every position, Im used to playing center too.


Cool. 

You must be quite tall.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Cool.
> 
> You must be quite tall.


Im 6ft tall and 18.

People just not that tall compared to me


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

impedido10 said:


> Im 6ft tall and 18.
> 
> People just not that tall compared to me


Oh, ok.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

how tall are you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> how tall are you?


Inches shorter than him.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Blue Dino said:


> What car or cars do you currently drive and own?
> 
> :lol that is so dope.


With SA, we need to learn how to cope.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm, getting personal now :lol how old are you? If you're not comfortable saying, then 20's, 30's, 40's...roughly?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> What car or cars do you currently drive and own?


Like this -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hmm, getting personal now :lol how old are you? If you're not comfortable saying, then 20's, 30's, 40's...roughly?


Oh dear, getting into that now.  :lol

Into 30's now.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I always thought you're in your 40s or 50s for some reason. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> I always thought you're in your 40s or 50s for some reason. :lol


Getting there. 

Ancient in no time at all. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever pooped so hard you couldn't walk right for like an hour?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever pooped so hard you couldn't walk right for like an hour?


Maybe. :sus :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> & the rest lol, I'd guess at 70-80s, jk I'd say 50s early 60s.
> 
> So you would like sandwiches all the time as a meal Op?


You girls crack me up, literally.  :lol

If you leave out the spinach. :sus :grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Oh dear, getting into that now.  :lol
> 
> Into 30's now.


My estimation was from 20s - 50s.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> My estimation was from 20s - 50s.


Time warp extreme from 20 to 50.  :grin2:

Time flys that fast. :eek



karenw said:


> If you could buy any car with money not being an issue what would it be?


Design, make my own car.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ANX1 said:


> Time warp extreme from 20 to 50.  :grin2:
> 
> Time flys that fast. :eek


Yeesh I assumed late 20's-early 30's lol Perhaps thinking you were older is a wisdom thing?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> With SA, we need to learn how to cope.


I rather beat it completly.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

impedido10 said:


> I rather beat it completly.


But how, is the question.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> But how, is the question.


Awareness.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oooooo a thread derail. :eek :grin2:



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeesh I assumed late 20's-early 30's lol Perhaps thinking you were older is a wisdom thing?


I hung out with ww2 generation.

Learn a lot from ww2 generation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you find it harder to respect someone once you've seen up their nose?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you find it harder to respect someone once you've seen up their nose?


One wonders if can see past the bush. :sus :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Anymore questions before this thread can't be posted into?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

when is your birthday Anxy?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Can I ever have a relationship where I do not destroy her? 

Also, since I am paid up and signed up with cryo, is it possible someday when I am resurrected, Time travel will be a thing.. I want to actually travel back, and copy my gf brain before she died, then grow a clone body for her in the future, and put her into it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

How many sandwiches can you eat a day?



Blue Dino said:


> I always thought you're in your 40s or 50s for some reason. :lol


Me too, I thought they were lates 50 lol.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Why are people mean?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Has your anxiety improved since joining?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> when is your birthday Anxy?


Why do you want to know butter that flies?



Nekobasu said:


> Can I ever have a relationship where I do not destroy her?
> 
> Also, since I am paid up and signed up with cryo, is it possible someday when I am resurrected, Time travel will be a thing.. I want to actually travel back, and copy my gf brain before she died, then grow a clone body for her in the future, and put her into it.


As me mate Crumpy would say, it is a hard road to find a good woman. 

If ascend, it would be forever. Thinking of Stargate and the Ancients.



Sus y said:


> How many sandwiches can you eat a day?
> 
> Me too, I thought they were lates 50 lol.


Limit is two peanut butter sandwiches.



nitecentu said:


> Why are people mean?


Some are just brutally honest which can be an example of how they were raised.

When watch diplomatic people speak, they can make the worst of situations look like you are having tea and a nice conversation with the Queen.



Kevin001 said:


> Has your anxiety improved since joining?


In that I'm not afraid to post, yes.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Do you drift ?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> Do you drift ?


Have done it. Scary at first as don't know how car is going to react when switches from left to right and right to left. But once learn how to make it switch, it is a lot of fun. :grin2:

But the car has to be setup for drifting, so requires suspension, handbrake, etc changes or adjustments.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Have done it. Scary at first as don't know how car is going to react when switches from left to right and right to left, but once learn how to make it switch, it is a lot of fun. :grin2:
> 
> But the car has to be setup for drifting, so requires suspension, handbrake, etc changes or adjustments.


Nice that's amazing !, yeah i've watched a few vids on peeps preparing their cars for drifting, very interresting.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> Nice that's amazing !, yeah i've watched a few vids on peeps preparing their cars for drifting, very interresting.


Most of the suspension, etc knowledge is well known, shared. Some actually switch from setting up racing cars to setting up drift cars.

Only part I don't like about drifting is breaking parts, as is quite hard on car, driveshafts, diff, tyres, etc. Have to have lots of spares, tyres, etc. 

If like drifting, there are some women drifters -






She is probably the most cheeky one, like at 3:30+. At the end, she scratched it.  :lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Most of the suspension, etc knowledge is well known, shared. Some actually switch from setting up racing cars to setting up drift cars.
> 
> Only part I don't like about drifting is breaking parts, as is quite hard on car, driveshafts, diff, tyres, etc. Have to have lots of spares, tyres, etc.
> 
> ...


Or they have both hehe.

Lol yeah quite a nice scratch at the end.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> Or they have both hehe.


Not too different setup wise. Just going for grip or no grip (like the opposite of a racetrack setup).



Overdrive said:


> Lol yeah quite a nice scratch at the end.


I like how she sides with scratched it.  :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

(>___>)
(<___<)

What is the meaning to your username?
Can I guess? 
Anxious one?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> (>___>)
> (<___<)
> 
> What is the meaning to your username?
> ...


Your guess is correct.  :grin2:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Your guess is correct.  :grin2:


: O

How come you don't have an avatar?: (


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O
> 
> How come you don't have an avatar?: (


:O

Because avatars in general upset a woman on here that wasn't feeling well mentally. Just thinking of her mental well being.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> :O
> 
> Because avatars in general upset a woman on here that wasn't feeling well mentally. Just thinking of her mental well being.


Ok: )

Why don't you blog more blog posts?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> Ok: )
> 
> Why don't you blog more blog posts?


I tend to use video clips that slow the blog loading.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> I tend to use video clips that slow the blog loading.


: O 
Oh: O

What is your favorite book?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O
> Oh: O
> 
> What is your favorite book?


Technical books. I haven't read a book book for a long time, even though have written scripts / stories, drawn story boards, designed characters, etc.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Technical books. I haven't read a book book for a long time, even though have written scripts / stories, drawn story boards, designed characters, etc.


: O
Cool: D
What kind of technical book do you like reading?
Oh cool you like to draw and write?: O
What is your favorite thing to write about if you don't mind me asking^^''


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O
> Cool: D
> What kind of technical book do you like reading?
> Oh cool you like to draw and write?: O
> What is your favorite thing to write about if you don't mind me asking^^''


Varies. Have read design software, programming, engine tuning, animating, drawing, etc.

I like to draw and write sometimes.

Fantasy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Varies. Have read design software, programming, engine tuning, animating, drawing, etc.
> 
> I like to draw and write sometimes.
> 
> Fantasy.


: O
Cool. You know a lot: ) That mean you can write me a technical book on animation right?: D : D : D

Also: I had checked out a Web Design book for Dummies at my local Library once but I gave up on it: (
{I should go back to learning coding.}

: )
Cool: )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O
> Cool. You know a lot: ) That mean you can write me a technical book on animation right?: D : D : D
> 
> Also: I had checked out a Web Design book for Dummies at my local Library once but I gave up on it: (
> ...


It is just doing pre production (planning stage like stories, story boards, etc), production (making what you planned), post production (adding effects, editing, etc to what you made). You have do a production many times over with many different subjects to understand how the different production stages work. Usually what you plan can be changed during production stage for many reasons.

Some people who are practical types / artists learn by doing and shown what to do while doing, not reading in books on how to do. You might be a practical type / artist, not academic. Basically you learn in a different way to most people and need to do a practical course.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> It is just doing pre production (planning stage like stories, story boards, etc), production (making what you planned), post production (adding effects, editing, etc to what you made). You have do a production many times over with many different subjects to understand how the different production stages work. Usually what you plan can be changed during production stage for many reasons.
> 
> Some people who are practical types / artists learn by doing and shown what to do while doing, not reading in books on how to do. You might be a practical type / artist, not academic. Basically you learn in a different way to most people and need to do a practical course.


: O


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you a god ?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O


I know you are a smart cookie (highly intelligent).  

Probably mentioning something you already know. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> Are you a god ?


I'm Spartacus -


----------

